# Maxx 5000 Dogtra or Tri-Tronics



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm thinking of purchasing a Maxx 5000, it is currently being used with Tri-Tronics but I already own Dogtra Electronics. Can the Maxx be used with either brand of electronics . Or will I have to have something changed. 

Thanks in advance. 
Ralph


----------



## Norm 66 (Mar 25, 2005)

I spoke with Etch Marc yesterday and asked the same question. You will not have problem plugging either system into the Max. The only question I have yet to get an anwser on is running a Dogtra reciever with the duck call. There was a rumor that the max would damage the dogtra w the duck call. Has anyone expieranced this?


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

*positioning of the receiver*

I'm pretty sure they say you should keep the receiver mounted away from the front/firing area and the speaker pointed away from front. You may want to exted the wire a bit and put some velcro on the top and/or sides of the unit.

You'll want to point the sound/speaker back to the line anyway, so just mount it to the velcro in the spot that keeps it most out of the discharge line.

I used the max/dogtra quacker combo successfully.

good luck.


----------

